
GitLab 8.8 released with Pipelines - eMerzh
https://about.gitlab.com/2016/05/22/gitlab-8-8-released/
======
abledon
Jenkins 2.0 is also out with a new revamped pipeline feature.

Has anyone had experience migrating from jenkins to gitlab or the other way.
What were the gains/issues encountered when trying to re-organized their
existing setup?>

~~~
eMerzh
I'm also in the process of moving from jenkins to gitlab... and until now, the
process is pretty smooth and easy ... gitlab-ci is easier to grasp and to work
with... the only issues i got is about things like publishing build results
(lints check or test results /counts ) althoug there is basic support for
artifacts. it's not easily possible (at least for now) to fetch the artifacts
for a given commit or branch without doing multiple api calls.

~~~
ayufan
Thanks. We are working on bringing missing features to artifacts, so we will
improve that workflow.

------
fprieur
Wondering what's the big feature announcement tomorrow.

~~~
meta_AU
The hint was very obvious.

~~~
fprieur
The blog post also mentioned: "This release contains another cool feature that
we're saving for tomorrow."

maybe, this is it:
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:9H9hnY...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:9H9hnYtGM7sJ:https://gitlab.com/kalihsdsdw/presk/container_registry+&cd=1&hl=fr&ct=clnk&gl=ca)

It was in 8.8 milestone: [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/issues/3299](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ce/issues/3299)

